# DEFRA announce changes to pet passport scheme from Jan 2012



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The six months quarantine for bringing animals into the UK is being abolished, bringing it into line with the rest of Europe. The other major change is removing the requirement for a blood test.



> All pets will still need to be vaccinated against rabies. Pets from the EU and listed non-EU countries such as the USA and Australia will no longer need a blood test and will only have to wait 21 days before they travel. Pets from unlisted non-EU countries such as India, Brazil and South Africa will be able to enter the UK if they meet certain strict criteria to ensure they are protected against rabies, including a blood test and a three-month wait before they enter the UK.


Full details here: 
New rules mean it will be easier and cheaper to travel abroad with pets « Defra News


----------

